

What shell should I use? - jfb
http://homonculus.net/blog/2012/11/11/what-shell-should-i-use/

======
crazydiamond
I'd probably go back to perl, and in fact I've back-ported some scripts from
ruby (part shell, part ruby).

Issue with shell scripts: commands have different options on BSD vs Linux.
e.g. date. If I use coreutils packages, I don't know if other users (or my
later installs) will have the "g" prefix.

Issue with ruby (I am a rubyist): 1.9 has broken most of my scripts due to the
unicode string thing. Some scripts run as both a cronjob which runs a stock
1.8 ruby, and interactive (1.9) so that results in errors with string parsing.

Perl 5.x has remained the same over the years. Just comment your code enough.
There's a perl power tools (ppt) project somewhere on sourceforge that might
interest you. Python should be fine, too. I'll investigate these 2 shells
you've mentioned.

Edit: homebrew supports scsh. you can try installing the brew. Had a look at
both. Both are lispy. What is the benefit of something like scsh for scripting
over zsh/bash ?

